# Sweep Picking in Blues



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This is how I do it. I ain't no Gambale though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

These videos are great for ideas. I really like all the variations you played.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm gonna need to check back later. Mostly because my right wrist (I'm right handed) doesn't want to properly sweep.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Another great lesson on integrating techniques. Thanks for that.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Merci and Gracias, amigos!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Great videos as always Robert. Can't wait to dig into this


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I went to watch the video and got lost in the fretboard grain...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I went to watch the video and got lost in the fretboard grain...


It's funny - I was thinking that exact same thing. I was watching the video and then got mesmerized and sidetracked by it.


----------

